
What if the Candidates Pandered to Economists? - matstc
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/13/business/13view.html?ex=1373601600&en=d29d44dcc70127bf&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink
======
helveticaman
I read it. I found it interesting. As far as I'm concerned, this is hacker
news, _even if it is related to politics._

In other news, I find it's sad that most economists don't vote (I think it was
Steven Levitt who said that).

------
vaksel
this isn't digg or reddit or techcrunch, so there is no need to submit stuff
for the sake of submitting. Gotta keep the quality up or the essence of HH
will be lost.

~~~
matstc
I think you mean HN.

And I am not submitting for the sake of submitting. I read the author's book
on macroeconomics and got the link through his blog: this is not a random
post. I also thought an article that sums up consensus among economists is
relevant to a community of entrepreneurs.

~~~
davidw
You're playing "6 degrees of hacker news", which is often a good sign a post
is off topic.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=242484>

~~~
cawel
Well he played because he was challenged by vaksel.

Plus, he made it with 1 degree: current consensus among economists written by
a famous economist -> HN

~~~
davidw
1 degree isn't very good, and isn't accurate either, really, as policy
consensus amongst economists isn't really one of the regular topics here. Try
for a higher score with something like this:

The article recommends higher skilled worker quotas -> some hackers aren't
from the US -> skilled worker visas would let them get in the country ->
eventually, they could create startups -> ... it's really hacker news!

To tell the truth, I liked the article, but I see a slippery slope: 1)
economics articles 2) mises.org articles 3) ... 4) Ron Paul rules the home
page, or at best, flame wars break out about things like, say, the gold
standard (which I know some people here think is a great idea, and others
think is batshittery).

~~~
cawel
In which case I could charge you for playing the "6 degrees of separation from
'Ron Paul rules the home page' " game :)

~~~
davidw
Fair enough, but it did go pretty much like that on reddit:-)

